# Women Smoking Cigars



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I think women smoking cigars is one of the sexiest sights you can witness... what do the alpha males here think?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't find it sexy persay, but I think it's nice that certain women share the same passion for cigars. :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Danival we have several threads with wonderful women smoking wonderful cigars.. Even some of the wonderful wives of some of the silverbacks smoke here too...


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I guess I feel that if a woman is hot, then she's hot. Smoking a cigar doesn't increase or decrease the hotness factor for me. I have no real need to have a woman share the same hobbies as me. That is, as long as she's hot.

MCS


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't even express how sexy I think it is without making myself blush. A woman smoking a cigarette is a turn off. A woman smoking a cigar can steal my dirty thoughts and my quick glimpses. 

Nothing hotter than my wife going to my humidors and picking out two random cigars for a relaxing time on our deck.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

'Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar' - Sigmund Freud


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I would have to see a picture to make a educated judgement call on this.

As such please either post or email me said pictures - so that I may make a informed decision, of course.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

My wife smokes R Gonzales and CAO Flavors, oh yeah, monte #4 too.

Show's over


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I guess I feel that if a woman is hot, then she's hot. Smoking a cigar doesn't increase or decrease the hotness factor for me. I have no real need to have a woman share the same hobbies as me. That is, as long as she's hot.
> 
> MCS


well said.


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I guess I feel that if a woman is hot, then she's hot. Smoking a cigar doesn't increase or decrease the hotness factor for me. I have no real need to have a woman share the same hobbies as me. That is, as long as she's hot.
> MCS


What about cake??? :chk


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/meg27mancini/fat_lady_eating_cake.jpg NSFW (maybe)


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

glking said:


> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/meg27mancini/fat_lady_eating_cake.jpg NSFW (maybe)


Now if she only had a cigar...damn!

u

jag


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

ramblinsmoke said:


> What about cake??? :chk


I really can't post my feelings about the combination of a hot woman & cake as it would be severely edited & I would probably get a couple week time-out from the mods.

MCS


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

glking said:


> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/meg27mancini/fat_lady_eating_cake.jpg NSFW (maybe)


HELP! I'VE BEEN BLINDED!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> HELP! I'VE BEEN BLINDED!


:r

Tried to warn you


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe we should ask a certain ex-pres about this topic?:cb


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Is it the cake or the icing that does that??:chk


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

How did you get a picture of my aunt? I knew she was big, but damn..

D


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

glking said:


> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/meg27mancini/fat_lady_eating_cake.jpg NSFW (maybe)


You should be :bn for that one!!!

u u u u u


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

glking said:


> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/meg27mancini/fat_lady_eating_cake.jpg NSFW (maybe)


That was just wrong :hn


----------



## Rough Rider 9 (Oct 17, 2007)

:cb
:chkI enjoyed many good cigars back there at the TIKI HUT, but on my back deck sharing one with my wife is the greatest


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

HEY NOW!! Which one of you wisenheimers was peeping in my windows with a camera?!? In the words of Fatbastard, I'm dead sexy LOL 



Things that make you go u
Kelly


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> HELP! I'VE BEEN BLINDED!


HELP! I WAS *NOT* BLINDED... BUT IT IS BURNED INTO MY RETINAS!!! :ss


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm gonna have nightmares now!!!
I'm with Scud though, a woman smoking a cigarette is definitely a turn off, but a woman smoking a cigar is damm HOT!!!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Note to self:

Don't click links ending with .jpg. Ever.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

My eyes!


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Getting back to women smoking cigars. I'll relate an interesting experience.

We had a group of four couples who traveled down to Boston for the weekend this past summer. While there, some of us guys decide to spend some time in Churchills late Saturday afternoon and enjoy a drink and a smoke. Most of the wives with us were OK with this as they went shopping in the nearby Quincy Market area. One did not want to go shopping so she decided to join the boys in the cigar bar. She bought a drink and a small cigar recommended by the owner and we all sat by the big picture window with our drinks and our smokes watching the going ons at the open air fruit and vegetable market just outside. It was a beautiful day and there was lots of activity in the market. We were enjoying ourselves when we noticed that one of the tourists just outside the picture window was aiming his camera in at our lady friend smoking her cigar. He apparently took at least a couple of pictures of her smoking the cigar. Apparently a lady smoking was a novel site for him. Our friend wonders if she is going to end up on the internet somewhere.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I really can't post my feelings about the combination of a hot woman & cake as it would be severely edited & I would probably get a couple week time-out from the mods.
> 
> MCS


:r...

Wow, you can be a hoot.

So, my thoughts on a woman smoking a cigar are indifferent to if she's not. What makes a woman attractive to me is her physique, beauty, and demeanor... whether or not she is cheifin' down a stogie.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

NSFW

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n150/cbnat/cigar.jpg


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

IMHO I think it's not attractive at all.... Just my 2 cents


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

netminder said:


> IMHO I think it's not attractive at all.... Just my 2 cents


concur.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

That was wrong on *so* many levels!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Rough Rider 9 said:


> :cb
> :chkI enjoyed many good cigars back there at the TIKI HUT, but on my back deck sharing one with my wife is the greatest


do you stay in touch with Mike James by any chance?


----------



## sptcigars (Oct 23, 2007)

for some reason, I do find a fine woman smoking a fine cigar sexy.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

vtdragon said:


> We were enjoying ourselves when we noticed that one of the tourists just outside the picture window was aiming his camera in at our lady friend smoking her cigar. He apparently took at least a couple of pictures of her smoking the cigar. Apparently a lady smoking was a novel site for him. Our friend wonders if she is going to end up on the internet somewhere.


Wasn't me :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

As for finding a woman smoking a cigar attractive... 
I thought the scene in the first Pierce Brosnan Bond film, *Goldeneye*, featuring *Famke Janssen* in the casino as Xenia Zirgavna Onatopp was pretty special. :tu


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I think my wife would whip my ass if she thought I didn't think a woman smoking a cigar was sexy! So I guess I will go on thinking the way I do.:ss


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm attracted to women who share my interests. So by that standard, a woman who enjoys cigars is one that I can sit and chill with for 1-2 hours while enjoying something we have in common. It's attractive. It's not the same thing as one who's interested in cars, but for me that's damn near impossible to top...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

glking said:


> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/meg27mancini/fat_lady_eating_cake.jpg NSFW (maybe)


I wish I could un-see that.u


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> I'm attracted to women.....


:tpd:


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I wouldn't even be mad if my wife started smoking my cigars. It would be cool, and very attractive.
However, it's much much less likely than winning the lottery while being struck by lightening.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

A woman's smoking doesn't bother me, but it's not a turn-on either. A hot chick is a hot chick, if she smokes or not.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

women smoking cigars?



it doesnt really do much for me:r


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

backwoods said:


> women smoking cigars?
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt really do much for me:r


its over for me too :r


----------



## Rough Rider 9 (Oct 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> do you stay in touch with Mike James by any chance?


:cb

I do, I talk to him about once a week or more.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

glking said:


> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/meg27mancini/fat_lady_eating_cake.jpg NSFW (maybe)


WOW! She's Hot! :r :r


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I think the below pic of Ms. Electra shows my feelings.

Now granted, it ain't gonna make a beast a beauty, but I think it's sexy.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I guess I feel that if a woman is hot, then she's hot. Smoking a cigar doesn't increase or decrease the hotness factor for me. I have no real need to have a woman share the same hobbies as me. That is, as long as she's hot.
> 
> MCS


:tpd: Give that man some cake!


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I agree, it is a beautiful sight. Take a look at my post at http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102843 and I tell you that I agree with your assessment!*


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

i smoked my first Punch Punch this evening. I did a box split and couldnt be happier. Money well spent!


----------

